# Merry Chrismas



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Merry Christmas to my Masscops family, Be careful and safe if you are on duty and may your drama be at a minimum if you are with the family.


----------



## JL01930 (Aug 6, 2021)

Merry Christmas ya filthy animals


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Merry Christmas from the west coast and a "hopefully" much better, 2022!


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Drebbin (May 1, 2015)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

A safe healthy and merry Christmas to all my m.c. brothers and sisters.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

Best to all of you, from the cold north


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Merry Christmas!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JR90 (Aug 5, 2015)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Bah Humbug! and FUCK SSPO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I'm shooting for a better New Years


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Merry Christmas! too all.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Merry Christmas +2.

I'm late to the party, as usual.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Kilvinsky said:


> Merry Christmas +2.
> 
> I'm late to the party, as usual.


Get in on the next one early and start the Happy New Years wishes.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

HistoryHound said:


> Get in on the next one early and start the Happy New Years wishes.


You're absolutely right.

A few DAYS early, *HAPPY NEW YEARS* you magnificent people!


----------

